
A step-by-step guide to building a simple chess AI (2017) - dhotson
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/simple-chess-ai-step-by-step-1d55a9266977
======
mk_chan
The wikispaces were dropped a while back; the new chess programming wiki is at
chessprogramming.org

The biggest gains (from my experience as a developer of WyldChess) are from
improving move ordering, heuristic search pruning and position evaluation
parameters.

Move generation speedups are relatively low yield because most of the time is
spent in evaluation.

------
jstanley
If you want to build something like a chess AI, but you want to produce
something that beats the current state of the art, we could always do with new
computer engines for Isopath[0] :)

[0] [https://isopath.jes.xxx/](https://isopath.jes.xxx/)

------
pwaivers
This is a really cool and well written post. Thank you!

